# Cinesamples Strings Core Troubleshooting



## mscp (May 20, 2020)

Would anyone mind playing a few notes with Cinesamples Strings Core - Violas True Legato (mixer preset: roomy) for a few seconds and tell me if clicks are heard?

Thanks!


----------



## rudi (May 20, 2020)

Confirmed here too - the "Dennis Sands" mix sounds fine, but all the other mixes exhibit clicks - it's less noticeable on the "dry and close" mix but it's there too.

This is on:
- Windows 10
- Ver 1.3.2 of the library
- Kontakt 6.2.2 (RS1), standalone, all settings at default

I also did a quick check of "Dennis Sands" and "Roomy" on violins I and II, cellos and basses and none of them exhibited the clicky behaviour.


----------



## mscp (May 20, 2020)

Cheers!


----------

